# Oxygen Tank Enclosure



## Bigwolf (Sep 16, 2009)

Does any know if there are any special design requirements (outside of ASCE 7-05 Ch 6 and 12) for an oxygen tank enclosure. Basically, the structure consists of a rectangular CMU wall with a steel gate on one side (to allow access to the oxygen tank). The structure is completely open--no roof. Has anyone seen or heard of any special considerations during design based on the 2006 IBC (i.e. designing an impact blast load...etc)?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

